# Mid-Atlantic meeting Oct 21st



## mantisdragon91

Looking to do a meeting at my place October 21st which would be the day after Hamburg. Any interest?


----------



## oddlot

Kim and I would probably be able to make it barring any major issues.I don't think she has anything planned that far ahead.


----------



## GBIII

As of now, I'm free that day. However, I'm doing my first 5k Mud Run the day before... This out of shape broken down body may not be physically able to make it out of bed the next day. lol. 


George


----------



## oddlot

GBIII said:


> As of now, I'm free that day. However, I'm doing my first 5k Mud Run the day before... This out of shape broken down body may not be physically able to make it out of bed the next day. lol.
> 
> 
> George



Wow George,possibly 2 meets in a row! Should we ''lightly pencil you in''  Hope to see you there.


----------



## carola1155

Putting it on my schedule now. Look forward to seeing everyone again


----------



## GBIII

oddlot said:


> Wow George,possibly 2 meets in a row! Should we ''lightly pencil you in''  Hope to see you there.


Ha ha.... My son is slowly making his way to school sports from youth sports. My schedule should clear quite a bit Starting this fall. 

BTW, be careful what you wish for as within the next year or so I could be at every meeting. Everyone will be sick of me. lol


----------



## glass frog

Sounds doable for me


----------



## oddlot

GBIII said:


> BTW, be careful what you wish for as within the next year or so I could be at every meeting. Everyone will be sick of me. lol



That would be cool.

Then we'll have to break out the eraser


----------



## mantisdragon91

Still early to give the full list but here is what I should have available for sale or trade:

1) Orange Sirensis-Adam Butt line
2) Tarapoto Imitators-Understory line
3) Theloderum Adsperum-Strictly Import 2009
4) Kaiser Newts
5) Greater Indian House Geckos(Hemidactylus Prashadi)
6) Rankin's Dragons
7) Giant Day Geckos
8) Skunk Geckos

These are all CB in my collection. And there should be more stuff to come(don't want to jinx myself)


----------



## mydumname

Another frog filled weekend. Ill be there. I should have a good amount available depending on what all I sell at hamburg. Could possibly arrange to be able to bring some good terrarium ferns and miscellaneous plants to people who are interested as well. These have been growing in a greenhouse for some time now and are not cuttings.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

OMG! I might actually be able to make this!

- Josh


----------



## mantisdragon91

Josh_Leisenring said:


> OMG! I might actually be able to make this!
> 
> - Josh


excellent always good to see new faces to go with the regulars


----------



## tclipse

It's been too long since I made a meet, I'll have to come up for this one.


----------



## jacobi

Location...?


----------



## mantisdragon91

Ne Philly about 10 minutes of US Route 1


----------



## radiata

mantisdragon91,

Please add my name to the list of attendees - I thoroughly enjoyed the last gathering at your place and I'm very looking forward to the next one...

Ciao,
Bob


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

mantisdragon91 said:


> excellent always good to see new faces to go with the regulars


Heh, not really a new face, I've just been inactive for a while. I really need to get myself reacquainted with everyone!

- Josh


----------



## Julio

I might be able to make this one, i hope.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

We are in the process of a move so won't have anything for sale but it would be nice to see you guys so I will try to make it


----------



## radiata

radiata said:


> mantisdragon91,
> 
> Please add my name to the list of attendees - I thoroughly enjoyed the last gathering at your place and I'm very looking forward to the next one...
> 
> Ciao,
> Bob


mantisdragon91,

Regret to advise that "she who must be obeyed" has just told me that I'm picking her up at Liberty International halfway through your gathering. Please drop my name. Maybe next time...

Ciao,
Bob


----------



## mantisdragon91

Just a quick reminder the meeting will be 10/21 from 12-4.


----------



## cbreon

Phil and I are planning a trip down. Looking forward to it

--Craig


----------



## carola1155

I'll make sure to bring a few more craft beers... I think Phil drank most of em last time haha


----------



## mydumname

I'm in and should have quite a bit available depending on what sells at Hamburg. Will post a list as it gets closer.


----------



## oddlot

carola1155 said:


> I'll make sure to bring a few more craft beers... I think Phil drank most of em last time haha



I didn't know who brought those....but they were good.


I will be there more than likely,but I may be solo if Kim can't get out of her shindig.I'll post a list when it gets closer.


----------



## SMenigoz

I'm going to see if I can request off this weekend and attend...Roman has tempted me with his collection for too long. Are you far from George's place; trying to gauge driving distance.
Scott


----------



## JeremyHuff

SMenigoz said:


> I'm going to see if I can request off this weekend and attend...Roman has tempted me with his collection for too long. Are you far from George's place; trying to gauge driving distance.
> Scott


I think he is about 10 minutes from George's.


----------



## mantisdragon91

SMenigoz said:


> I'm going to see if I can request off this weekend and attend...Roman has tempted me with his collection for too long. Are you far from George's place; trying to gauge driving distance.
> Scott


I 'm near both I-95 and route 1, in Ne Philly.


----------



## cbreon

I was thinking about putting together a group order from Tropical Plantz, we would get an overall discount but we would need to buy $250. If there is enough interest, this could be a nice deal and we can avoid shipping costs...

respond to this thread if you are interested and I will try to gauge interest. Here are the two options:

A: You pick your own broms 10% off the entire order of $250.00 or more
with free shipping

B: Growers choice broms are $6.00 each, without free shipping and must
total $250.00 before shipping. 

These prices are wholesale only, it adds up to about 25% off.


----------



## mydumname

Im interested. I don't need a big order but could use a few. Is the 25% off for option B only? Also, when would you receive them and what would be done with them prior to meet? Like stay wrapped in box or unpackaged to make sure they r good and put in a container to keep alive? Sorry for questions...just couple thoughts / concerns.


----------



## cbreon

mydumname said:


> Im interested. I don't need a big order but could use a few. Is the 25% off for option B only? Also, when would you receive them and what would be done with them prior to meet? Like stay wrapped in box or unpackaged to make sure they r good and put in a container to keep alive? Sorry for questions...just couple thoughts / concerns.


Hey Greg, the 25% is the approximate savings for either option. Tropical Plantz washes and dries all broms before shipping, I would have the box shipped to my house on Friday 10/19 and bring it with me on Sunday 10/21. I would open the box and let everything sit and lightlty mist them, but I think that's all they would need for the short amount of time I would have them...

We need probably 5-10 people to order to make this work, so if anyone is interested, reply to the thread.


----------



## mydumname

Yeah for two days that sounds good. I am interested. Let me know when you know if it is happening and how we proceed....guessing coupon code for the group order or something like that and a deadline to order.


----------



## oddlot

I may be interested if it pans out.Let me know.


----------



## cbreon

Ok, so thats three including me, try to get the word out to fellow MADS members, Jason sells half to full grown broms that are really top-notch quality. These broms will not be pups, they will be nice full broms...

If we order together we get a better rate and save on shipping, approxiamately a 25% savings. I would imagine we have to make our decision by 10/14...

If you are interested, respond to this thread.


----------



## Adven2er

Craig, I'm interested in getting a few. Do I PM you with what I want? Or do I order from his site?


----------



## cbreon

Adven2er said:


> Craig, I'm interested in getting a few. Do I PM you with what I want? Or do I order from his site?


Hey Rick, first we need to make sure there are enough people interested. We need a min. order of $250, which should be pretty easy between 8-10 of us, maybee less. So far we have 4 including you, so just a couple more and then I imagine Jason will give us a promo code to order under. It looks like there should be enough interest, hopefully a couple more resond in the next few days...

Personally, I like option "A" better, because we will get to pick exactly what we want as opposed to a grab bag...what does everyone think?


----------



## Adven2er

I like option "A" better. That way we get what we want and someone doesn't get stuck with the leftovers after they have been picked over.


----------



## pa.walt

option 'a' would be better. i am thinking about this. just have to check out the site see what jason has.


----------



## cbreon

For those interested this would also include plants. There are some hoya, dischidia and other vine plants available.

Still looking for a few other people to make this work, respond to this thread if you are interested.


----------



## bobrez

cbreon said:


> For those interested this would also include plants. There are some hoya, dischidia and other vine plants available.
> 
> Still looking for a few other people to make this work, respond to this thread if you are interested.


Bumping this up I can prolly get $25-30 worth easy


----------



## SMenigoz

cbreon said:


> Hey Rick, first we need to make sure there are enough people interested. We need a min. order of $250, which should be pretty easy between 8-10 of us, maybee less. So far we have 4 including you, so just a couple more and then I imagine Jason will give us a promo code to order under. It looks like there should be enough interest, hopefully a couple more resond in the next few days...


Count me in for ~$75 in brom purchases...my selection of course 
Scott


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Pending I have a good enough paycheck I will hopefully attend this meet. Just for everyones info, I still have a bunch of Manzanita sticks and logs I need to move.



Todd


----------



## cbreon

I have contacted everyone that expressed interest in a group buy from Tropical Plantz, please pm me if you are interested and you did not get my PM with the necessary information.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I should be at this. If anyone wants to preorder bugs, I am happy to bring them. I have a recent ad. Also, I have a bunch of cypress knees ill plan on bringing.


----------



## cbreon

Cutoff for the tropical plantz order is 10/14. If you are interested in participating pm me for a coupon code and details. Thanks

--Craig


----------



## SMenigoz

Just placed my order and got $11 off for the MADS discount.
Scott


----------



## SMenigoz

What I could bring to the party...
Cobalts--unsexed, and 2 females
Yellow Terribilis-- unsexed, and 5 ~2yrs old
Matecho-- unsexed, sexed
Bicolor-- unsexed
Alanis-- unsexed, and 2 females
Green Sips-- unsexed
Leucs--unsexed
Zaryunga anthonii--unsexed, sexed
Retics-- 2 unsexed
ElDorado Pumilio-- unsexed
BlackJeans Pumilio-- unsexed
Abesio Bassleri-- unsexed, sexed
Yellow Galactonotus-- adult sized but unsexed
Red Galactonotus-- unsexed
Femoralis-- unsexed
Azureventris-- unsexed, calling males

I'm sure there's a few more things available... PM me if interested.
Scott


----------



## cbreon

SMenigoz said:


> Just placed my order and got $11 off for the MADS discount.
> Scott


Just to be clear, your shipping money will be refunded too.


----------



## paintballislife

Hey folks!

Roman, would love to come out, things have settled down for me a bit.

I have two 18x18x24 tanks available for sale. One Exo and one Zoo med. Looking for $90 and $70


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys Im still planning to make this one. We will see how the funds are.

I would be able to bring excelsior as well as Manzanita.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/88108-excelsior-round-1-a.html

I would also give a MADS discount on boxes and probably have enough for atleast 2 more of the 16x16x15 inch boxes.


Todd


----------



## cbreon

Just a friendly reminder, 10/14 is the last day for the Tropical Plantz order, please contact me for the pertinent info and how to get the discount. Thanks

--Craig


----------



## traveler13

I would to come to this to please. I just need the address. 

I will be bringing

Tanks
Marty made: 30 gallon breeder
Lizard lounge- this is a tall but about 12-18inch wide

Frogs
D. leucomelas

0.0.1 chocolate -not proven
0.1 banded female proven
0.0.1 banded-not proven

Will take trades for all morphs of P. Terr.


----------



## bobrez

I can bring f2 UE truncs http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/88238-colombian-nilo-truncatus.html 
And need a cristo male also female standard imi http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wanted/88263-wanted-cristobal-nom-imi.html
Thanks Bob


----------



## jacobi

Anybody from NYC interested in going and carpooling?


----------



## mantisdragon91

After a busy couple of months finally had a chance to take stock and this is what I currently have left pending a couple of possible trades. As always trades for animals I don't currently work with are always considered:

1) Orange Sirensis- I should have quite a number available including possibly sexable adults $35 each. 
2) Kaiser Newts- Should have 4-5 available unsexed from this spring's hatch $75 each.
3) Greater Indian House Geckos(Hemidactylus Prashadi)- 3 available born this spring's hatch should be sexable $75 each.
4) Nicaraguan Yellow Head Geckos(Gonatodes Albogatus Fuscus)- 2 available unsexed $25 each.
5) Giant Day Gecko(Phelsuma Grandis)- 1 juvenile from this spring's hatch $35
6) Giant Day Gecko(Phelsuma Grandis)- 9 month old bonded pair should be ready to breed by next summer $150
7) Skunk Geckos( Gecko Vittatus)- 4-5 available sexable $15 each
8) Rosy Bourke's Parakeets- 2 available 3-4 months old $50 each


----------



## cbreon

Below are some things I have, I will only bring these if someone expresses interest. Please let me know via pm/email if you are interested. Thanks

I have some iso and springtail cultures available:

1) shoebox (~11x6x4) temperate sprintail: $10 each
2) 2 shoebox cultures, purple costa rican isopods: $10 each

I also have:

Species - O. Pumilio 'Spotted El Dorado' (Las Tablas)
Line/Origin - 2008 SNDF (parents purchased from Philsuma 6/11)
Age - 6-10 months oow
Quantity - 3
Price - $100 or 3/$270 (MADS meeting only)

Species - O. Pumilio 'Eldorado'
Line/Origin - 2008 SNDF (parents purchased from Philsuma 6/11)
Age - 4 months oow
Quantity - multiple
Price - $70 each for (MADS meeting only)

Species - O. Pumilio 'Colon'
Line/Origin - villegas
Age -10 months 
Quantity - 2
Price - $175 each (MADS meeting only)

Species - O. Pumilio 'Escudo'
Line/Origin - 2010 SNDF
Age - 6 months oow
Quantity - 1
Price - $225 (MADS meeting only)


----------



## cbreon

Colon, spingtails, escudo are spoken for, everything else still available. Thanks


----------



## mantisdragon91

Bourke's Parakeets and Giant Day Gecko pair now spoke for.


----------



## cbreon

I also have two 'special needs' eldorado's with a tank if anyone is interested in taking care of these two...if you are interested, let me know via pm/email

-Craig


----------



## GBIII

Looks like I'm still available to come for at least a couple hours Sunday Provided I don't die at the mud run on Saturday.
I can bring...

2010 SNDF Cristobal F1 froglets 3/4 grown. 3 available $90
Green Stripe Auroteania $45 each
Azureus Nabors line $35 each
Citronella Nabors line $35 each
Luecomelas $30 each
Cobalt $35 each
Nabors Giant Orange $55 each
FG Amazonica (formerly Vents) Stewart line $35
I also have one cristobal that has only two toes on both front feet that is free to a good home. It is the same size and weight as the other three that morphed at the same time.

All froglets are at least 2 months old and most are 3-5 months. QTY discounts are available.

Looking forward to seeing everyone. 
George


----------



## mydumname

Check out my ad I just posted for my availability. I will have whatever doesn't sell at the show that I could bring.

If anyone wants anything, please PM me to make certain I do bring it. 

Trades are welcome.


----------



## ggazonas

Current availability

Probable pair of Sarajunga pasaje anthonyi $110
(2) Rio Canario adults $45 each
2-3 Rio Saladillo adults $35
1 Azureus froglet 3-4 mos $30


----------



## jruffing46

Hey guys,

I talked with Greg (mydumname) and he agreed to bring the frogs I have available to anyone is interested at the MADS meeting. Feel free to email me at [email protected].

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...itators-hamburg-cleveland-shows-shipping.html

I need to know by Thursday if your interested though so I can send the frogs with Mike Novy to the Hamburg show. Greg would pick them up from there.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## oddlot

Some things I have available are;
2008 sndf male cristo

2010 sndf male cristo

1 adult pair of buffo guttatus (smooth side toads)

1.0.2 adult trio (boophis madagascarensis) giant dagger frogs

proven higher end giant leopard geckos pairs

various king snakes and corn snakes

I may even have a giant pixie frog if there is interest

I may have more by the meet.I also have some magnolia and southern magnolia leaves.Everything is for sale or I would consider trades for something I don't have.I probably won't bring the larger frogs unless someone wants them,so they don't get stressed for no reason.pm me for inquiries.


----------



## oddlot

Does anyone have any jewel orchids available?


----------



## cbreon

I will also have 3, 5+ month old, great looking Christobal froglets available, I was holding them back but will be selling them.

You can see pics of what the froglets look like in the link below:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/85102-pumilio-sale.html

Email/pm me if you are interested, thanks

--Craig


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys ,

I am still hoping to make this one. However check didnt allow as much leftover as I would have hoped.

If I can sell the extra Manzanita (Pending).
And atleast a few boxes of Excelsior, I will be able to make it.

The boxes are,
16x16x15 $25 (MADS $22)
14 inch cube $20 (MADS $17)
12 inch cube $15 (MADS $12)
I also have bags of excelsior.
1 gallon $3 (MADS $2)
2.5 gallon $5 (MADS $4)

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## mydumname

Oops, I forgot to post the link for my availability:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/88333-hamburg-availability.html#post781123


----------



## cbreon

Species - O. pumilio 'Isla Cristobal'
Line/Origin - SNDF 2010
Age - 5+ months old
Quantity - 3
Price - $100 each 
Preferred Payment Method - Paypal/cash
Shipping Rates & information - Shipping available, buyer pays


----------



## Julio

Gonna Try and be there

Here is what i have available 

1 juvi veradero about 4 months old $60

1 calling male almirante Kevin Moser line F2 $100

1.0.1 probable pair of F4 Bri Bri 10 months old $450


----------



## Zombie Frawg

We are going to try and make it. I have several ads up of items and frogs I must sell. If interested I can bring the supplies or arrange pick up for tanks or frogs.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/88189-breeding-group-rio-saladillo-tank.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/88190-tanks-stands-lights-supplies.html

Please email [email protected]


----------



## bobrez

Would anyone like too split this from Zombie Frawg? I need like half of this 

Package 1 "Mosses": Large bale long fiber sphagnum moss (unopened), Zoomed 10 gallon terrarium moss (new), Nature Zone terarrium moss (new), pillow moss, very large quantity moss (half of a large box, I can get measurements if needed), approximately half a large bag of peat moss, extras: $40


----------



## yomamafat

Will be there with:

Lucida discolor (Jewel Orchid) x 2 ($16/$8)

Isopod/Springtail Food x 8 ($8)
Purple Isopods (~20 individuals/culture) x 3 ($10)
White Isopods (~30 individuals/culture) x 2 ($10)

0.0.6 6 month old F1s SR 2011 Import Oophaga pumilio "Popa" from two different pairs ($125 each / 2 or more: $110 / all 6: $600) - Even though this was a recent import, there haven't been too many made available. Mustard to Gold color on the backs and Blue color on the legs and belly. Prolific breeder.

0.0.8 6 month old F1s SR 2011 Import Oophaga pumilio "Cristobal" from two different pairs ($100 each / 2 or more: $90 / all 8: $680) - Very established in the hobby and readily available. Orange to Burnt Orange color on the backs, reticulated or normal Black spotting, and Blue/Gray legs. Prolific breeder.

0.0.1 6 month old F1 SNDF Oophaga pumilio "Eldorado" ($90) - Very established in the hobby and readily available. Metalic Orange with Black Spotting. Prolific breeder.

0.0.1 10 month old F1 SNDF Oophaga pumilio "Escudo" ($200) - Establsihed in the hobby, but not readily available. Blue body with Rust color on back. Not so easy to breed...

1.0.0 1+ year old F? Rob Melacon Oophaga pumilio "Man Creek" ($120) - Established in the bobby, but not readily available. Red body, Black spots, and Blue/Grey legs. Prolific Breeder. Odd man out from my now established trio. 

I look forward to seeing everyone there! PM me with questions or if you want to reserve anything for tomorrow.

Thanks,
Binh


----------



## JeremyHuff

last call for feeders. I will bring a big box of cypress knees if anyone is interested.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Great meet! Thanks for hosting Roman. Thanks to all who brought stuff to help me rebuild, I can't thank you all enough. Now to get unpacking...


----------



## oddlot

Roman,Thanks for hosting another great meet and sharing your home!We had a great time and it was good to see everyone.


Lou and Kim


----------



## jckee1

Yes thank you Roman. Another fun meet. It was a blast.
Jim


----------



## glass frog

as always thanks Roman and love to see how you collection morphs


----------



## pa.walt

yeah everybody said. i knew you had animals but not that many till you gave me a tour.
liked the birds also. nice to know that you have an understanding fiance.


----------



## miko12

Did anyone take pics? Please post


----------



## SMenigoz

It was nice to see Roman's collection finally. Quite a varied assortment of species, of which dartfrogs were the minority. Truly enjoyed the finches, terrestrial geckoes and, of course, daygeckoes. Was privately questioning just why I got out of phelsuma...
Need to read up more on the use of strip LED lighting...
Many thanks to Roman and his fiance for opening up their home to a bunch of geeks carrying boxes of stuff...neighbors HAD to be asking themselves why people would be selling leaves...
Scott


----------



## mantisdragon91

Thanks to everyone for attending. It was nice to see so many regulars as well as new faces. Hope to see everyone again in April.


----------



## GBIII

Hey Roman. Thanks for hosting. It was really good to finally get there to see your collection. It was good to see some familiar faces and meet some new. Now I just need to add about 1500 square feet to my basement to fit everything I want..lol


----------



## cbreon

SMenigoz said:


> Many thanks to Roman and his fiance for opening up their home to a bunch of geeks carrying boxes of stuff...neighbors HAD to be asking themselves why people would be selling leaves...
> Scott


I said almost the same thing to Phil as we toted all sorts of weird looking stuff across Roman's lawn, definitely funny to think about...


----------



## Julio

Sorry i missed you guys and was not able to make it hopefully i can make a meet soon.


----------



## mydumname

mantisdragon91 said:


> Thanks to everyone for attending. It was nice to see so many regulars as well as new faces. Hope to see everyone again in April.



April is too far away. Hopefully someone else has one sooner. If not...and if I get some painting done and furniture Mayne ill host. Though empty living room may not be so bad for a meet. Ha

Had a great time...thanks again for hosting.


----------



## pa.walt

mydumname said:


> April is too far away. Hopefully someone else has one sooner. If not...and if I get some painting done and furniture Mayne ill host. Though empty living room may not be so bad for a meet. Ha
> 
> Had a great time...thanks again for hosting.


all you need is a couple of tables, food and some chairs. that should be good enough. heck wouldn't even need the chairs.


----------



## mydumname

pa.walt said:


> all you need is a couple of tables, food and some chairs. that should be good enough. heck wouldn't even need the chairs.


Extra walking room.


----------

